# Panama City Pier(Night) 8/2/08



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Headed out to the Panama City Pier last night about sunset. There wasn't that many people to start with but it filled up pretty fast.

Not many people were catching anything. Some guys were fishing around the pylons for grouper but I never did see them catch anything.

I did manage a keep Mango before the night was over.

About 8:30 the spanish moved in and started busting the water. I started throwing Gotchas but for some reason they didn't like it too much. I did hook into one spanish but he threw the hook and then a ladyfish decided she wanted to give it a try. 

There were plenty of crabs being caught if you were bottom fishing.

NCTrader03


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Are you talking about the pier at St. Andrews or somewhere else?


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Correction: Panama city marina*

ok


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, the Marina, that makes sense. Also there are grouper down there.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Some guys were fishing for Grouper but I never did see anyone bring any in. They were fishing with minnows up next to the pylons. Is this the best way to fish for them and is minnows the best thing to use?

What about the St. Andrews Marina, do you know anything about that?


----------



## redfish recon (Aug 21, 2008)

nctrader03 said:


> Some guys were fishing for Grouper but I never did see anyone bring any in. They were fishing with minnows up next to the pylons. Is this the best way to fish for them and is minnows the best thing to use?
> 
> What about the St. Andrews Marina, do you know anything about that?



Saint andrews marina is a hotspot for small-medium sized grouper. Just drop a live or cut bait right off the seawall, make sure you have stout enough tackle to hoss them out of there though because there are lots of nooks and crannies down there


----------

